# Strictly Come Dancing 2017



## colacubes (May 9, 2017)

I couldn't see a thread yet but now seems an opportune moment to start one.  Replacement for Len announced:

Who is the new Strictly Come Dancing judge? - BBC News

Also Natalie is leaving:

Strictly Come Dancing dancer Natalie Lowe retires from the show - BBC News


----------



## belboid (May 9, 2017)

A wirralite is good. Shame to lose our Nat tho. There'd be no one tall enough to dance with me now.


----------



## Siouxsie (May 9, 2017)

I like Shirley Ballas, she's very strict.
Her son Mark, is one of the American 'Dancing with the stars' professionals.


----------



## trashpony (May 9, 2017)

I don't know who she is but I'm just glad it's not Anton. Don't care much about Natalie - I don't love her


----------



## Espresso (May 10, 2017)

Sorry to hear Natalie is leaving.  She was always excellent, whether she got a dud or a contender. 

Shirley Ballas is a massive name, no question. She's been there and done it and taught others how it's done.  More qualified than the walnut pickler or Anton, for sure and certain.


----------



## stavros (May 10, 2017)

During the recent World Championships, I saw an interview with Shaun Murphy where he said he wanted to do Strictly. It probably won't be yet, as it clashes with the early part of the snooker season, but you never know.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 7, 2017)

First celeb announced


> Mollie King will be stepping into Strictly 2017! The news of our first celeb was announced this morning on the Radio 1 Breakfast Show with Nick Grimshaw.
> 
> Mollie is best known as one-fifth of leading girl group, The Saturdays. The multi-platinum selling band has sold over five million singles worldwide, scored 13 Top 10 singles and five Top 10 albums.


Cue chorus of "who?!"s


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 7, 2017)

And still enough Saturdays left over for another three series.


----------



## stavros (Aug 7, 2017)

So that's one female totty. Other boxes left to tick are male totty, old man, old woman, very camp homosexual, ethnic minority man and woman, fat man and fat woman, any or all of whom may already be on the BBC payroll and/or have a book out for Christmas.


----------



## stavros (Aug 9, 2017)

Eastenders actor Davood Ghadami and television presenter Ruth Langsford are also now confirmed.


----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 10, 2017)

I like Ruth, she comes across as down to earth with no airs and graces.
Don't know the other two.


----------



## stavros (Aug 10, 2017)

Gemma Atkinson, ex of Hollyoaks, Casualty, Emmerdale and, er, glamour modelling, is also in.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 11, 2017)

Rev Richard Coles just announced.  This makes me very happy


----------



## Ms T (Aug 11, 2017)

colacubes said:


> Rev Richard Coles just announced.  This makes me very happy


Brilliant!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 11, 2017)

colacubes said:


> Rev Richard Coles just announced.  This makes me very happy


Oh, sweet jes... I might have to start watching again!


----------



## trashpony (Aug 11, 2017)

Oh good someone I know. And like! 


.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 11, 2017)

Hurrah!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 11, 2017)

colacubes said:


> Rev Richard Coles just announced.  This makes me very happy


Me too! I think he'll be great....possibly rubbish but great!


----------



## stavros (Aug 12, 2017)

The obligatory Holby/Casualty slot has now been filled.


----------



## Me76 (Aug 12, 2017)

Aston merryfield now. And there's a row cos he has dancing experience.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 12, 2017)

Me76 said:


> Aston merrygold now. And there's a row cos he has dancing experience.


That's as traditional as the "two soap actors, two older contestants, etc".


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2017)

I don't know who he is  I feel old and out of touch


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 12, 2017)

P.S I am also a little drunk which is clouding my emotions and memory!


----------



## BoatieBird (Aug 12, 2017)

I don't know who he is either! 
Pleased about Richard Coles


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 13, 2017)

TV chef Simon Rimmer latest to be announced.







One of those "know the face, don't know the name" folk for me.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 13, 2017)

Oh  He's really irritating


----------



## stavros (Aug 13, 2017)

colacubes said:


> Oh  He's really irritating



But his name provides plenty of opportunity for light-hearted, early-evening innuendo.


----------



## JimW (Aug 13, 2017)

stavros said:


> But his name provides plenty of opportunity for light-hearted, early-evening innuendo.


Whereas Aston Merrygold sounds like a cider


----------



## Saffy (Aug 13, 2017)

I am so excited about Strictly being back on the TV.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 15, 2017)

Text from friend:


> CALMAN IS IN STRICTLY!



And she is, y'know


----------



## colacubes (Aug 15, 2017)

Ace


----------



## FiFi (Aug 16, 2017)

Rev Richard Coles and Susan Calman. 
I am a very happy bunny!


----------



## stavros (Aug 18, 2017)

Brian Conley is now in.

I wonder how they'll play today's news on the intro shows.


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 19, 2017)

stavros said:


> Brian Conley is now in.


From the Sweet? I don't think he'll be able to learn any new steps in his condition.


----------



## stavros (Aug 20, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> From the Sweet? I don't think he'll be able to learn any new steps in his condition.



The general TV entertainer bloke. The one who hasn't been dead for 20 years (that one's spelt _Connolly_).


----------



## Espresso (Aug 21, 2017)

Charlotte Hawkins from Good Morning Britain has just been announced.


----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 21, 2017)

danny la rouge said:


> From the Sweet? I don't think he'll be able to learn any new steps in his condition.


It's a puppet!....him


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 21, 2017)

Jonnie Peacock! Yes  <3


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 22, 2017)

Siouxsie said:


> It's a puppet!....him


I've no idea what that means.

I did Google him though, and I _vaguely_ recognised his photograph. Having read the wiki entry I see he was briefly in I'm A Celebrity. That must be what I recognise him from.


----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 22, 2017)

It was one of his catch phrases....I preferred Dangerous Brian and Septic Peg


----------



## Lord Camomile (Aug 22, 2017)

Siouxsie said:


> It's a puppet!....him





danny la rouge said:


> I've no idea what that means.
> 
> I did Google him though, and I _vaguely_ recognised his photograph. Having read the wiki entry I see he was briefly in I'm A Celebrity. That must be what I recognise him from.





Siouxsie said:


> It was one of his catch phrases....I preferred Dangerous Brian and Septic Peg


I've long thought it's actually quite a neat little demonstration of our curious habit of caring about things we know not to be true.

Not sure that's what what he was going for, though.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 22, 2017)

I have no idea who most of them are. So nothing new there then


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 22, 2017)

As I mentioned on the Doctor Who thread, I've only today realised that Bradley Walsh and Brian Conley are separate people.  Thinking about it, there's probably quite an age difference but I genuinely had them down as occupying the same slot in my brain.


----------



## Rebelda (Aug 22, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> As I mentioned on the Doctor Who thread, I've only today realised that Bradley Walsh and Brian Conley are separate people.  Thinking about it, there's probably quite an age difference but I genuinely had them down as occupying the same slot in my brain.


Wait, what?  whoa. You weren't alone.


----------



## trashpony (Aug 22, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> As I mentioned on the Doctor Who thread, I've only today realised that Bradley Walsh and Brian Conley are separate people.  Thinking about it, there's probably quite an age difference but I genuinely had them down as occupying the same slot in my brain.


I thought you were implying that he was also going to be in SCD which would be terrible as I'd never be able to tell them apart 

Very relieved he's the Doctor's sidekick!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 22, 2017)

It'll be interested to see how experienced Brian Conley is as he played Bill Snibson in "Me and My Girl" which is seen as being a dancing role.... however I am not sure it is as I think you can get away with basic moves. Even for the tap dancing bits!

Mind you I've been in it twice and never mastered The Lambeth Walk, though I was playing a toff both times so I have an excuse


----------



## Espresso (Aug 24, 2017)

Alexandra Burke is currently touring in SisterAct. Then she's in Strictly.


----------



## stavros (Aug 25, 2017)

Have they accidentally overshot the Holby quotient?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 9, 2017)

If Susan gets Tony Beke I may well throw something at the telly.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 9, 2017)

Swooon, they went from Susan to Richard to Jonnie - my three favourites 

Honestly, I'm sure the others are lovely 'n' all, but can we have Contestant-Cam on the red button so I can just follow those three around?


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 9, 2017)

Is this the actual competition starting or is it just introducing dancers to partners?  Does it continue next week.

I know nothing about Strictly but my daughter wants us to watch it together so I need info.


----------



## belboid (Sep 9, 2017)

Just intros, then two weeks before the first show proper I think


----------



## belboid (Sep 9, 2017)

Aah, Susan Calman, bless.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 9, 2017)

belboid said:


> Aah, Susan Calman, bless.


No, _you're_ crying


----------



## Poot (Sep 9, 2017)

I too am torn between Susan, Johnnie and Disco Rev. In fact I don't think I disliked any of them. 

Yay! Strictly!


----------



## Looby (Sep 9, 2017)

Aww, I've never warmed to Calman but she was so sweet! Bloody love the Rev. 
I'm so excited about this series. [emoji4]


----------



## bemused (Sep 9, 2017)

Aston Merrygold is going to crush it.


----------



## stavros (Sep 9, 2017)

Charlotte Hawkins is literally going to say "literally" literally all of the literal time.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 9, 2017)

Susan was in the trending bar on Facebook. Thought everyone was talking about her because she's that awesome, but apparently she's been taking heat from some in the LGBT community for dancing with a man rather than a woman 

Strictly Come Dancing: Susan Calman 'offended' by dance partner row - BBC News

As she says herself:


> Will Young didn't get it, Judge Rinder didn't get it, Richard Coles isn't getting it. It seems to me as a woman, he's not getting it the same way I am.


----------



## Looby (Sep 9, 2017)

stavros said:


> Charlotte Hawkins is literally going to say "literally" literally all of the literal time.


I think she's going to be terrible, she looks very stiff and reminded me of Rachel off Countdown.


----------



## Espresso (Sep 10, 2017)

Debbie McGee looked like she could move a bit. I never watch Holby or Casualty, so I don't know that actor Joe McFadden, but he was so very smiley, I already love him.
I don't know most of them, as per, but that makes no odds, Strictly is back! Hurray!


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Sep 10, 2017)

Oh Lord! Are we going to get religious puns and references for all eternity? It'll be Hell.

I fancy Debbie.... for the win.


----------



## Me76 (Sep 10, 2017)

So pro dancers - ginger dude and his partner were there but not getting given a partner.  What's that about?


----------



## Looby (Sep 10, 2017)

Me76 said:


> So pro dancers - ginger dude and his partner were there but not getting given a partner.  What's that about?


They tend to have a couple of spares each year. People get injured or drop out.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 10, 2017)

Gemma thingy is stompy. The boy band kid looks a good bet. Charlotte Hawkins is mega competitive. I think Chizzy could be good (and she's funny). 

I was quite moved by Tess's affection for Bruce


----------



## Ms T (Sep 11, 2017)

I was at journalism school with Charlotte Hawkins almost twenty years ago!! She's unrecognisable.

I love Susan, the Rev, Johnny Peacock and Debbie McGee!


----------



## Saffy (Sep 11, 2017)

I've got Susan in the sweepstake at work.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 11, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Susan was in the trending bar on Facebook. Thought everyone was talking about her because she's that awesome, but apparently she's been taking heat from some in the LGBT community for dancing with a man rather than a woman
> 
> Strictly Come Dancing: Susan Calman 'offended' by dance partner row - BBC News
> 
> As she says herself:



A friend of mine was cross with her for wearing a dress. 

I kind of get where she was coming from and she's made me think but I think the poor woman can't win. 

Molly is already irritating the tits off me. 'I'm such a goofball' Fuck off!


----------



## Me76 (Sep 11, 2017)

Molly and Debbie McGee are my annoyances this year. 

Loving Susan, Rev and Johnnie. I don;t really know the Eastenders or Holby lot so looking forward to seeing what they are like. 

I want ITT already.  Daily updates from the training room.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Sep 11, 2017)

Me76 said:


> Molly and Debbie McGee are my annoyances this year.
> 
> Loving Susan, Rev and Johnnie. I don;t really know the Eastenders or Holby lot so looking forward to seeing what they are like.
> 
> I was ITT already.  Daily updates from the training room.


Yeah - I think they should have started ITT after the launch show. Give us a chance to get to know the celebrities a bit!

The first couple of weeks of ITT are far too stretched/squashed because they have got to fit in so many celebrities as well as the regular features. Start it two weeks early, and that would help a lot!  Someone lobby the BBC


----------



## stavros (Sep 11, 2017)

Ms T said:


> I was at journalism school with Charlotte Hawkins almost twenty years ago!! She's unrecognisable.



I didn't know her before Saturday, but I immediately thought that she's been thoroughly botox-ed.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 11, 2017)

Tess set me off and then Susan...oh Susan. It's going to be a weepy year, I can tell. 

So far I like Chizzy, Susan, Jonnie, The Rev and Gemma. On the fence about Debbie. Everyone else I either don't care about or actively dislike. Iiiiiiiiiiit's Strictly


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 13, 2017)

Look at all the fun they're having!

(This might well be the first time someone I follow on Twitter is on Strictly)

<edit: she calls him Revo  >


----------



## Ms T (Sep 14, 2017)

Beauty and the Priest! Love it.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 22, 2017)

I know I'm a day early but I'm SO excited about tomorrow night  Autumn means SCD


----------



## colacubes (Sep 22, 2017)

trashpony said:


> I know I'm a day early but I'm SO excited about tomorrow night  Autumn means SCD



I thought I was going out tomorrow night but it's been cancelled and I couldn't be more pleased


----------



## trashpony (Sep 22, 2017)

colacubes said:


> I thought I was going out tomorrow night but it's been cancelled and I couldn't be more pleased


----------



## colacubes (Sep 23, 2017)

OMG I'M SO EXCITED


----------



## Glitter (Sep 23, 2017)

What time does it start?


----------



## trashpony (Sep 23, 2017)

6.25! 

Gone off Gemma


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 23, 2017)

And somehow, Aljaz carries off that white lace shirt....


----------



## binka (Sep 23, 2017)

I wonder if the judges have been told to rein in the scores a bit in the first few weeks. Last couple of years there were some quite high scores at the start which didn't really leave much room to improve on


----------



## Glitter (Sep 23, 2017)

Too late  Thank fuck for iplayer. Will put it on once the kids are in bed.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 23, 2017)

trashpony said:


> 6.25!
> 
> Gone off Gemma


Oh, i quite like her


----------



## Glitter (Sep 23, 2017)

And now I need to swerve this thread until then. Fml


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 23, 2017)

Completely lost track of time, just remembered to tune in 

Who've I missed?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2017)

Had anyone heard of Brian Conley before scd started? I seem to have missed his entire career


----------



## binka (Sep 23, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Had anyone heard of Brian Conley before scd started? I seem to have missed his entire career


Yes of course he was massive on Saturday night TV in the 90s


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2017)

binka said:


> Yes of course he was massive on Saturday night TV in the 90s


Yeh the nights I was never in on


----------



## trashpony (Sep 23, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Had anyone heard of Brian Conley before scd started? I seem to have missed his entire career


I never have but then I didn't move here until 1983


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 23, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Had anyone heard of Brian Conley before scd started? I seem to have missed his entire career





binka said:


> Yes of course he was massive on Saturday night TV in the 90s


Yeah, he was a pretty regular fixture in his day.

Is it cynical of me to think he might be eyeing up a return to light-entertainment with this? Possibly unfair, going on little more than he used to do it and hasn't been as active in a while. Also, he certainly wouldn't be the only one...


----------



## colacubes (Sep 23, 2017)

Simon Rimmer lol. Although tricky to get the Paso week 1.


----------



## not a trot (Sep 23, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Had anyone heard of Brian Conley before scd started? I seem to have missed his entire career



Had a glove puppet called Larry the Loafer for a sidekick. Appeared on the Celebrity jungle programme and had a massive breakdown. Surprised he's putting himself under more pressure.


----------



## not a trot (Sep 23, 2017)

Think the rev will do well. Fiver e/w at 40/1.


----------



## not a trot (Sep 23, 2017)

Would have been nice to have one of Brucies old syrups on display in the background as a reminder.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 23, 2017)

Bah, forgot until now, will watch the first half hour later 

How many couples have danced?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 23, 2017)

Do we think the judges have  been told to speed the fuck up?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2017)

What's been happening?! I've been child wrangling and Mr.QofG's is pissed and I'm trying to  cook pizza!!


----------



## binka (Sep 23, 2017)

QueenOfGoths said:


> What's been happening?! I've been child wrangling and Mr.QofG's is pissed and I'm trying to  cook pizza!!


That new judge slapped down Darcy which was nice


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 23, 2017)

binka said:


> That new judge slapped down Darcy which was nice


I missed that?!


----------



## binka (Sep 23, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> I missed that?!


She basically said "nah you're full of shit mate"


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 23, 2017)

I've danced to this!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2017)

I like Darcy!!!

Debbie MaGee (McGee ?) can move


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 23, 2017)

Ey oop Debbie McGee!!! She's a bit good.


----------



## clicker (Sep 23, 2017)

wow go Debbie


----------



## trashpony (Sep 23, 2017)

Debbie is a retired pro dancer


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 23, 2017)

Mcgee can certainly move for a 58yr old, but she was a ballet dancer and in a dance troupe years ago, so maybe a bit of an advantage over some others.
Liking the new judge.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 23, 2017)

Just pipped me there trashpony


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 23, 2017)

I have recorded to watch later - saw Gemma but then my son started feeling ill (presumably no connection) so will have to catch up in a bit.

Not feeling much excitement this year, but I didn't last year at the start and still ended up massively enjoying it.

I love Tess's dress


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2017)

Mollie was average and her partner appears to be twelve!


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 23, 2017)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mollie was average and her partner appears to be twelve!


Looks younger this year than last


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2017)

Is Aston twelve as well or am I just old?!

He looks a little like my team leader at work which is...uncomfortable! I liked his dance though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2017)

How did Jonnie Peacock get on and what is up with Brian Conley's hair?


----------



## Poot (Sep 23, 2017)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Mollie was average and her partner appears to be twelve!


What they lack in years they seem to make up for in teeth.


----------



## binka (Sep 23, 2017)

Much better without Len


----------



## colacubes (Sep 23, 2017)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Is Aston twelve as well or am I just old?!
> 
> He looks a little like my team leader at work which is...uncomfortable! I liked his dance though



The internet tells me he's 29. I feel old 

Enjoyable all round. Particularly enjoyed McGee (I know she was a pro dancer but fucking hell she can move for her age), and The Rev (who looks like a 30 year older version of himself in Communards videos where he clearly couldn't dance at that point ).

However I'm finding the intimidatingly good looking blokes out of Holby and Eastenders really irritating and I can't quite work out why


----------



## trashpony (Sep 23, 2017)

I quite enjoyed that but there wasn't enough bumbling for my liking. The 'journey' for the winner is going to be a very shallow slope indeed. 

Aston Merrigold (and that is a total hobbit name) just looked a bit too cocky for my liking. I work with someone his age who constantly winks at me and it's really bloody disconcerting. Stop it.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 23, 2017)

Charlotte was fucking brilliant but nobody knows who she is so she'll suffer


----------



## Glitter (Sep 23, 2017)

trashpony said:


> I quite enjoyed that but there wasn't enough bumbling for my liking. The 'journey' for the winner is going to be a very shallow slope indeed.
> 
> Aston Merrigold (and that is a total hobbit name) just looked a bit too cocky for my liking. I work with someone his age who constantly winks at me and it's really bloody disconcerting. Stop it.



I know what you mean but the 'journey' has lessened every year.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 23, 2017)

Glitter said:


> Charlotte was fucking brilliant but nobody knows who she is so she'll suffer


I'm struggling now to remember which one she was


----------



## trashpony (Sep 23, 2017)

Glitter said:


> Charlotte was fucking brilliant but nobody knows who she is so she'll suffer


I think lots of people know who she is. She's breakfast telly. I don't watch it and clearly neither do you but lots and lots of people do. She annoyed me too. Right now, I'm not loving any of the female contenders. I love Susan but I don't think she's a contender.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 23, 2017)

If you don't subscribe to MonkSeal, you should: Strictly Come Dancing 15 – Week 1 Performance Summary


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 24, 2017)

I think I enjoyed that more than the actual show.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 24, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> I think I enjoyed that more than the actual show.


Me too. I missed the new judge slapping Darcy down.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 24, 2017)

Calamity1971 said:


> Me too. I missed the new judge slapping Darcy down.



Likewise


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 24, 2017)

It'll be on you tube by tomorrow hopefully May Kasahara.


----------



## binka (Sep 24, 2017)

It's here:
Strictly fans stunned as Shirley Ballas 'throws shade' at Darcey Bussell


----------



## Espresso (Sep 24, 2017)

Shirley - multiple  Latin champ - telling Darcy - prima ballerina - that she knows jack shit about the jive.  Oooh!
I think Darcy might be a bit miffed. She's not been criticized by her fellow judges before, so that might sting a bit. But you can't get to the top of your game in anything without keeping your powder dry, so Darcy won't let on.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 24, 2017)

Cheers binka


----------



## binka (Sep 24, 2017)

Espresso said:


> Shirley - multiple  Latin champ - telling Darcy - prima ballerina - that she knows jack shit about the jive.  Oooh!
> I think Darcy might be a bit miffed. She's not been criticized by her fellow judges before, so that might sting a bit. But you can't get to the top of your game in anything without keeping your powder dry, so Darcy won't let on.


This is only my third series watching strictly but one of the things I noticed pretty quickly was how unfair Darcy seemed to be. She could be wildly inconsistent with her criticisms and scoring and always seemed to be particularly harsh to the younger women (that one off of Corrie from 2 years ago and the gymnast from last year iirc) so I like seeing her getting told she's chatting shit by someone who knows what they're talking about


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 24, 2017)

binka said:


> It's here:
> Strictly fans stunned as Shirley Ballas 'throws shade' at Darcey Bussell


Maybe something is lost just reading it, but that doesn't quite seem the dramatic shade throwing I thought it would be.

The judges disagree all the time, and although this was specifically about correct technique rather than an interpretation of the dance, still doesn't seem like that big a thing.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 24, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> Maybe something is lost just reading it, but that doesn't quite seem the dramatic shade throwing I thought it would be.
> 
> The judges disagree all the time, and although this was specifically about correct technique rather than an interpretation of the dance, still doesn't seem like that big a thing.


I agree. It was, to me, an example of where technique and taste overlap. Like, he could have been up on the balls of his feet or not and neither were wrong just preference. I though he looked flat footed but what do I know  maybe a touch of Shirley marking her territory too. It's something Len used to do all the time 

I enjoyed that. Some amazing dresses: Tess, Chizzy and Alexandra (although hers looked familiar) in particular. Karen's hair was incredible and I liked Gemma's too.

Dancing wise  Gemma was a bit dull but will improve significantly. The newswoman was very good but will be crap at Latin. Chizzy was great. JP was better than I was expecting and will improve a lot I reckon. Susan was also better than I was expecting and I like how much of a fan she clearly is. 

I'm struggling to remember the rest. They were either already good and *snore* (great legs on wossername though) or average and forgettable. I was giving the Irish fella a pass because he was on Cranford  but nah. 

I was  at Alexandra's tears but then I looked up why and now feel a bit mean. So I'll give her a chance but I'm not a fan and she's been on stage etc.


----------



## binka (Sep 24, 2017)

Rebelda said:


> maybe a touch of Shirley marking her territory too.


I think we can all agree on that. Shirley last night:


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 24, 2017)

Oh the Rev! He was brilliant. Loved it. Not good obviously but fabulously so.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2017)

The star was Debbie McGhee, that was quite a performance! Conley was awful , he'll be the 1st out. Susan Calman was lovely!


----------



## belboid (Sep 24, 2017)

I don't understand how McGee is allowed on. I thought the rule was no one who had paid dancing experience, and she was a pro for five years. Even if they were thirty five years ago, it surely still counts.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 24, 2017)

What was the reason for the tears Rebelda?

I've been wondering how Jonnie will do when footwork is really looked at, pointed toes etc, and how much control he has over his prosthsetic leg/foot?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 24, 2017)

marty21 said:


> The star was Debbie McGhee, that was quite a performance! Conley was awful , he'll be the 1st out. Susan Calman was lovely!


Rimmer was worse than Conley


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 24, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> Rimmer was worse than Conley



My moneys on Rimmer to leave first.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 24, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> What was the reason for the tears Rebelda?
> 
> I've been wondering how Jonnie will do when footwork is really looked at, pointed toes etc, and how much control he has over his prosthsetic leg/foot?


Her mum died recently and she always wanted A to go on strictly. Danced to her favourite song in tribute. 

Not sure about Jonnie. I thought his footwork was really good, but I don't know if prosthetic feet are articulated enough for a pointed toe. He's very proud and works hard so I expect he'll do everything he can. Oti was cagey about their training but then I thought perhaps she was thinking 'don't treat us like the novelty pair' and good for her if so. I'm so glad he got Oti <3


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 24, 2017)

Ah, that's got to be pretty emotional for her.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Sep 25, 2017)

really like the Holby guy, he reminds me of the one that won a few years ago in that he plays one of the fairly non-descript characters but seems lovely in real life. and also pretty good and fit.
wasn't fussed about the Eastenders one though, he seemed a bit smug and not as good as he thinks he is.
the boyband kid was alright if maybe a *teensy* bit over-confident.

Chizzy and Susan are awesome, better dancers than i was expecting and glad they got good partners. i'd be excited at Kevin-from-Grinsby as well.
the younger girls were ok, nothing much to write about.

the rev might actually be watchable. i tend to avoid the 'joke' people but that's largely because they're annoying and he seems lovely. if they make him be a lobster i'm out though.


----------



## stavros (Sep 25, 2017)

Sapphireblue said:


> really like the Holby guy, he reminds me of the one that won a few years ago in that he plays one of the fairly non-descript characters but seems lovely in real life.



I think he looks the spit of Robert Downey Jr;


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 26, 2017)

I don't watch Holby, so Joe McFadden will always be Prentice from The Crow Road to me!


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 26, 2017)

BoatieBird said:


> I don't watch Holby, so Joe McFadden will always be Prentice from The Crow Road to me!


Cracking series. That's brought back memories. Was wondering where I new him from and couldn't be arsed to Google. I initially thought 'take the high road'.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Sep 26, 2017)

stavros said:


> I think he looks the spit of Robert Downey Jr;



this highlights the difference between normal good-looking and hollywood good-looking. they have a lot of facial features in common, but RDJ is just so much hotter.


----------



## colacubes (Sep 26, 2017)

BoatieBird said:


> I don't watch Holby, so Joe McFadden will always be Prentice from The Crow Road to me!



So that's where I recognise him from


----------



## belboid (Sep 26, 2017)

BoatieBird said:


> I don't watch Holby, so Joe McFadden will always be Prentice from The Crow Road to me!


Blimey, he must have been about twelve!


----------



## Espresso (Sep 28, 2017)

I hope they will have Richard dancing to a Communards song. 
Mind, it'd want to be soon, because he's not long for Strictly.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 28, 2017)

Espresso said:


> I hope they will have Richard dancing to a Communards song.
> Mind, it'd want to be soon, because he's not long for Strictly.


I'm surprised they didn't do it the first week; I suppose they hit the religious theme and might go with Communards this week. That said, the Strictly singers seem to be struggling with their range a bit these days, so good fucking luck singing anything Jimmy Somerville laid down 

Can't watch this week as I'm at a stupid wedding. Stupid love


----------



## Looby (Sep 29, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> I'm surprised they didn't do it the first week; I suppose they hit the religious theme and might go with Communards this week. That said, the Strictly singers seem to be struggling with their range a bit these days, so good fucking luck singing anything Jimmy Somerville laid down
> 
> Can't watch this week as I'm at a stupid wedding. Stupid love


Stupid fucking love! [emoji1]

The singers are the worst thing about Strictly, they're very bad.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Sep 29, 2017)

Looby said:


> The singers are the worst thing about Strictly, they're very bad.


I feel like they used to be better? I've certainly enjoyed their performances before, sometimes paying more attention to the music than the dancing


----------



## Sapphireblue (Sep 29, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


> I feel like they used to be better? I've certainly enjoyed their performances before, sometimes paying more attention to the music than the dancing



they struggle with some stuff. i don't understand why they don't change the key of things more often to make the songs within their range.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 30, 2017)

I hate Aston. He's a smug git


----------



## BoatieBird (Sep 30, 2017)

It was a bit too ambitious imo.

Loved Susan


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 30, 2017)

trashpony said:


> I hate Aston. He's a smug git


Nooo, I really enjoyed that!


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 30, 2017)

Only just switched on  just in time to see Charlotte getting a monstering from the judges. Joe's tango was pretty poor (and too much faffing about in the wardrobe, ffs).

Agree the singers seem to be struggling much more this year


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 30, 2017)

Does it fall to me this time to say how awful Tess's outfit is?


----------



## innit (Sep 30, 2017)

Looby said:


> Stupid fucking love! [emoji1]
> 
> The singers are the worst thing about Strictly, they're very bad.


I love the naff singing. I'll need a new worst thing now there's no Brucie or Len.


----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 30, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> Does it fall to me this time to say how awful Tess's outfit is?



I assumed someone else must already have covered this. Good grief it's unflattering.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 30, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> Nooo, I really enjoyed that!


Me too.
I like the wee  hobbit-man


----------



## RubyToogood (Sep 30, 2017)

Why do they choose such terrible stompy cheesy  80s tunes for the tango?


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 30, 2017)

trashpony said:


> I hate Aston. He's a smug git


I agree, but I just love Jeanette. She's amazing.


----------



## felixthecat (Sep 30, 2017)

I watched that with the fear Johnny's leg was going to fly off with those flicks and kicks...


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 30, 2017)

So that's what you can do after years of ballet training


----------



## belboid (Sep 30, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> So that's what you can do after years of ballet training


Not to mention four years of being a paid professional dancer.


----------



## Rebelda (Sep 30, 2017)

Rebelda said:


> The newswoman was very good but will be crap at Latin.


 dreadful.


----------



## trashpony (Sep 30, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> I assumed someone else must already have covered this. Good grief it's unflattering.


For some weird reason I quite like it. I know - I have to keep checking myself 

Debbie. Can't get over the dog stuff. And the pro dancer stuff. 

I think Davood is going to win


----------



## spanglechick (Sep 30, 2017)

It was the colour and fabric of tess's outfit that was most problematic.  I was going with tubigrip, but actually it's like it's made of Spanx material.   


Otoh, Chizzy was wearing the best dress they've ever given a buxom contestant.


----------



## Glitter (Sep 30, 2017)

I like Davood 

I like Charlotte too but she ain't got the balls for Latin. 

I like lots of them tbf. Except Ruth and Molly. Annoyingly Molly's going to be in for a while


----------



## Espresso (Sep 30, 2017)

The best music of the night was for Ruth and Anton's Charleston. Wherein there was no singing. I have said it before and I'll no doubt say it again - traditional music  is what we want. Too much warbly singing is a mess and detracts from the performance.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 30, 2017)

I'll never tire of watching Oti.

I thought Aston was ok too, great choreography from Janette.

Has Alexandra had loads of dance training too? I know she's been on stage, but dancing?


----------



## trashpony (Sep 30, 2017)

Strictly Come Dancing 15 – Week 2 Performance Summary A fair summary I feel

I'm slightly hideously fascinated by how awful Richard Coles' teeth are and how unfeasible it is that he was ever in a fashionable band 

ETA Biddlybee - she's been in showbiz since she was tiny (her mum was in Soul II Soul) so I guess learned on the way


----------



## belboid (Oct 1, 2017)

[QUOTE="trashpony, post: 15254034, member: ]I'm slightly hideously fascinated by how awful Richard Coles' teeth are and how unfeasible it is that he was ever in a fashionable band [/QUOTE]
You've clearly forgotten what the eighties were like. At least he never had a mullet


----------



## Looby (Oct 1, 2017)

trashpony said:


> For some weird reason I quite like it. I know - I have to keep checking myself
> 
> Debbie. Can't get over the dog stuff. And the pro dancer stuff.
> 
> I think Davood is going to win


What's the dog stuff?


----------



## belboid (Oct 1, 2017)

Looby said:


> What's the dog stuff?


You don't want to know. There are photos, apparently. Though Paul claimed they were all 'shopped


----------



## trashpony (Oct 1, 2017)

belboid said:


> You don't want to know. There are photos, apparently. Though Paul claimed they were all 'shopped


I know someone who has seen the photos. He says they're real


----------



## clicker (Oct 1, 2017)

I' m going to regret googling this ...


----------



## stavros (Oct 1, 2017)

Do they have to say "Reverend" Richard Coles when they introduce him? Why not list his O-Level results and Scout badges at the same time?


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 1, 2017)

stavros said:


> Do they have to say "Reverend" Richard Coles when they introduce him? Why not list his O-Level results and Scout badges at the same time?


They used to. Call Robert Rinder "judge" and it wasn't even a legal qualification...


----------



## stavros (Oct 1, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> They used to. Call Robert Rinder "judge" and it wasn't even a legal qualification...



Yes, that grated last year too.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 1, 2017)

I guess they call them whatever the contestants ask them to? Chizzy's really called Andrea


----------



## marty21 (Oct 1, 2017)

Just saw Johnny Peacock's dad being interviewed. 

His name is Chris Peacock


----------



## Glitter (Oct 1, 2017)

Oh no. Brian isn't great but I like him.

But I like Chizzy better. And she shouldn't be in the dance off.


----------



## Glitter (Oct 1, 2017)

That's shit.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 1, 2017)

Sassy black woman out 1st again eh?

And rubbish pretty personality-lite white woman stays in


----------



## trashpony (Oct 1, 2017)

Oh FFS. Charlotte was much worse


----------



## Poot (Oct 1, 2017)

Grr.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 1, 2017)

felixthecat said:


> Sassy black woman out 1st again eh?
> 
> And rubbish pretty personality-lite white woman stays in


Disappointing isn't it?


----------



## binka (Oct 1, 2017)

Disappointing. I watch Strictly to be entertained and she was entertaining. Not in an Ed Balls 'look how shit she is!' way either. A fair few others deserved to go before her but I never bother voting so I suppose I can't moan too much


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 1, 2017)

I forgot Strictly was on, such is my lack of engagement with the thing. So Chizzy is out then? How depressing.


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 1, 2017)

Seriously? For fuck's sake.


----------



## danski (Oct 1, 2017)

Brian was shit.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 1, 2017)

marty21 said:


> Just saw Johnny Peacock's dad being interviewed.
> 
> His name is Chris Peacock



Better than being called Drew Peacock


----------



## belboid (Oct 1, 2017)

I haven't seen the dance off, but...,

How the fuck does anyone lose to Brian?


----------



## Espresso (Oct 1, 2017)

Chizzy had no business being in the sodding dance off, never mind being voted off. 
Richard and Charlotte and Ruth were all worse than her. And so was Brian.
And Pasha is lovely, too.
Arsebiscuits


----------



## Celt (Oct 1, 2017)

Johnny Peacock really does put disability front and centre, I love that he has a dancing blade.

The dance off was pants


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 2, 2017)

Are we going to hear this crap every week about Johnny "not letting his disability hold him back"? I read a comment like this on Twitter too. Like, if disabled people don't want to be massively disadvantaged in life, like they actually are, you know, all they need is to change their attitude and try harder.


----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 2, 2017)

Sorry to go against the grain but going purely by the dance off, I think the decision was right.,..there was hardly any content, I know that's down to Pasha, but she wasn't good enough...3 judges to 1 proves that 

I think the Rev hung on by the skin of his teeth!


----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 2, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> Are we going to hear this crap every week about Johnny "not letting his disability hold him back"? I read a comment like this on Twitter too. Like, if disabled people don't want to be massively disadvantaged in life, like they actually are, you know, all they need is to change their attitude and try harder.



One legged jive pah! Try a no legged jive......Amy and Derek from DWTS...she was amazing, lost both legs to meningitis and never played the disability card once.

I love Derek, I wish he'd come over here.


ETA...just watched all her Dances again and this is wonderful....
The Quickstep!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 2, 2017)

Glitter said:


> Oh no. Brian isn't great but I like him.
> 
> But I like Chizzy better. And she shouldn't be in the dance off.



exactly this. neither of them were the worst two. although i do agree that Chizzy's dance had very little dance content (not her fault of course).


----------



## Me76 (Oct 2, 2017)

What a load of bollocks.


----------



## stavros (Oct 2, 2017)

I'm by no means a dance expert, but I thought Brian was all over the place in the dance-off.

Is there an obvious Balls-Widdecombe-Sergeant this year? I'm not sure I spotted one.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 3, 2017)

My thoughts on some of them:

Aston - obviously very good and I like Jeanette but it seems like a git to me.

Johnny - love him.  He was on ITT last night and is just so sweet.

Alexandra - great dancer and the passion she gave to the paso was amazing, but she leaves me a bit cold when she isn't dancing

Debbie - I don't like her and apart from being a pro dancer, she makes me really uncomfortable when she's dancing.  I know the waltz is a romantic dance but the lovey dovey stuff with Giovanni on Saturday just made me cringe.

Charlotte is just awful and I want her to go as soon as possible.

Suzan - love her and love Kevin and I hope they stay in for a long time.

Not that bothered about the rest.  Dislike Anton as usual, like the Aussie red head new dancer.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 3, 2017)

I entirely concur Me76


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 3, 2017)

Me76 said:


> Not that bothered about the rest.  Dislike Anton as usual, like the Aussie red head new dancer.


a bit drawn the short straw with the rev richard cole, but he's popular so could go four or five more weeks


----------



## Me76 (Oct 3, 2017)

trashpony said:


> I entirely concur Me76


Even with all the typos???? I really should read through before I hit post!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 3, 2017)

Me76 said:


> Even with all the typos???? I really should read through before I hit post!


 I didn't even notice


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 7, 2017)

Watching it live. Real time comments gonna happen! 

Wtf wasn't he dressed as woody?


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 7, 2017)

I'm watching live, for once. Anyone else?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 7, 2017)

Me (almost anyway). 

Isn't it a bit early in the game for movie week?


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 7, 2017)

Love Claudia's dress - it would look ghastly on me, but she looks great.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 7, 2017)

It's weird not being able to fast forward anton


----------



## belboid (Oct 7, 2017)

Sapphireblue said:


> Watching it live. Real time comments gonna happen!
> 
> Wtf wasn't he dressed as woody?


Woody doesn’t fly


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 7, 2017)

Were her legs meant to do that weird bit in the lift? 
Apparently so.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 7, 2017)

Sapphireblue said:


> Watching it live. Real time comments gonna happen!
> 
> Wtf wasn't he dressed as woody?


Buzz was in love with Jessie.

Woody was in love with Bo-peep.

I love the movie week.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 7, 2017)

belboid said:


> Woody doesn’t fly



If he'd grown actual wings that still wouldn't have been interesting


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 7, 2017)

I have absolutely zero interest in Mollie and AJ.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 7, 2017)

Wow.. Gusset shot.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 7, 2017)

Shut up Tess. I do wish we'd lost the dismissal of valid criticism when Bruce left. "We all loved it didn't we?!" 
NO


----------



## belboid (Oct 7, 2017)

Oh my god, Richard. Easily the worst male dancer since that newsreader bloke


----------



## binka (Oct 7, 2017)

belboid said:


> Oh my god, Richard. Easily the worst male dancer since that newsreader bloke


Annoyingly I don't find his shitness at all entertaining either like I did with Ed Balls


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 7, 2017)

That was actually adorable. Usually twee stuff is fucking awful. 

I do like Brian. Definitely best of the not great ones.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 7, 2017)

A 5 from Craig is an 8 from Bruno, I'd be happy too


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 7, 2017)

What is Gemma dressed as?


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 7, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> What is Gemma dressed as?



I assume she's meant to be sher khan but it looks more like a sexy cat Halloween costume. 

Liked the dance though


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 7, 2017)

Had to pause for dinner, so only on Debbie. She was vg.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 7, 2017)

She's supposed to be Bagheera the panther.
I didn't love it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 7, 2017)

I missed Richard but I don't mind because he is terrible.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 7, 2017)

You really shouldn't wear a skirt like Charlotte's on a motorbike. Total death trap.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 7, 2017)

Quite enjoying Brian


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 7, 2017)

Not feeling Darcy's earrings.


----------



## starfish (Oct 7, 2017)

A bit too stiff in the upper body but ok.


----------



## belboid (Oct 7, 2017)

Trotsky reference!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 7, 2017)

Don't think Gemma managed an ounce of charleston shaping there.


----------



## starfish (Oct 7, 2017)

Wow shes getting her steps in. Go girl.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 7, 2017)

WONDERWOMAN! I fucking love Kevin from Grimsby


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 7, 2017)

Watching Mr K play air guitar to Danger Zone was ten times more fun than that wet lettuce of a tango.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 7, 2017)

Omg...I just love Susan and Kevin.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 7, 2017)

Holby boy is back in the game! Also think I saw my second favourite Holby actor in the audience (henrik hansen in case you were wondering, jac naylor is best)


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 7, 2017)

Ooh Johnny and Oti, fantastic.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 7, 2017)

Tune. No idea if boyband boy was any good as couldn't stop watching the awesome Janette.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 7, 2017)

Really good vocals for the my fair lady song. Dance was alright an all


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 7, 2017)

Son, on seeing Joe thingybob: "oh no, not Beardy Mcsweatvest". Quite enjoyed it though, mainly for the very graceful Katya.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 7, 2017)

Sapphireblue said:


> Tune. No idea if boyband boy was any good as couldn't stop watching the awesome Janette.



Yeah, this. She's one of those dancers you can't take your eyes off.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 7, 2017)

Happy for any of the bottom 4 to go.  Will be annoyed if anyone else goes.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 8, 2017)

There is a great big gap between the dancers and the duffers. I suppose that is always the case, but it seems to have come on a bit earlier this year.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 8, 2017)

Well that was one of the best live performances ive seen on Strictly. Nice one Sheridan


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 8, 2017)

Agreed felixthecat 

I shan't miss Richard tbh.


----------



## belboid (Oct 8, 2017)

I didn’t think there could be anything worse than the Rev’s Saturday dance, but somehow he managed it


----------



## stavros (Oct 14, 2017)

Anyone fancy making predictions pre-show? Brian, Ruth and Simon look the weakest of the remaining so far.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 14, 2017)

Simon looks weak, as does Charlotte.
Ruth will benefit from the Anton Effect - he's got a massive fan base


----------



## Rebelda (Oct 14, 2017)

Everything about Brian's dance, including the music, was painful.


----------



## binka (Oct 14, 2017)

The new singer on Brian's dance was good


----------



## Espresso (Oct 14, 2017)

I liked Ruth and Alexandra and Johnny and Susan..
Surely it's Charlotte and Simon for the dance off, with Charlotte to go, if there's any justice. She looks the part but as we know from years of watching this, that's just not enough at this stage.


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 14, 2017)

Did the new judge were hose name escapes me, call charlotte, Molly by mistake?


Also, really not feeling strictly as much this year.  I haven't had time to watch any It takes two, so it might be that.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 14, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> Did the new judge were hose name escapes me, call charlotte, Molly by mistake?


Yes, I'm fairly certain she did.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 15, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> Did the new judge were hose name escapes me, call charlotte, Molly by mistake?
> 
> 
> Also, really not feeling strictly as much this year.  I haven't had time to watch any It takes two, so it might be that.


Yes she did. It's not the first time Shirley has got someone's name wrong either - she did it to Chizzy too. 

I loved it last night. Some great dancing.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 15, 2017)

Just watching this morning - Susan, Alexandra, Gemma WOW! Also really enjoyed Davood's Viennese. Aston and Janette's quickstep was very joyous  Johnny was good but does stick his bum out all the time.

Charlotte needs to go. Mollie is this year's Rachel Riley IMO and can also go whenever. I love Debbie


----------



## Saffy (Oct 15, 2017)

I loved this week. 
Alexandra was amazing and the singers were great. 
Gemma was fantastic and I'm liking her more as the weeks go by. 
I adore Susan and Kevin. 
Charlotte and Molly are a hit 'meh'. I don't really enjoy watching them dance.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 15, 2017)

I like Gemma too. I idly looked her up on line wondering if she'd had a boob job  and found some horrible stuff about blokes calling her mannish because she works out a lot and wasn't very well-endowed   

I also adore Susan and Kevin. I don't like Debbie - I thought she was pretty awful last night


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 15, 2017)

Loved Alexandra, Gemma & Susan.
Enjoyed Aston & Johnny.
Found Simon & Charlotte difficult to watch.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2017)

trashpony said:


> I like Gemma too. I idly looked her up on line wondering if she'd had a boob job  and found some horrible stuff about blokes calling her mannish because she works out a lot and wasn't very well-endowed
> 
> I also adore Susan and Kevin. I don't like Debbie - I thought she was pretty awful last night


The thing with Debbie is she seems fake, like she's never being honest


----------



## clicker (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm sure she's Bonnie Langford's secret mother.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 15, 2017)

clicker said:


> I'm sure she's Bonnie Langford's secret mother.


(((bonnie langford)))


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 15, 2017)

clicker said:


> I'm sure she's Bonnie Langford's secret mother.


She'd have to have been 6 though so...


----------



## trashpony (Oct 15, 2017)

Oh and someone needs to tell Davood to keep his mouth shut - that slack-jawed concentration is awful


----------



## stavros (Oct 15, 2017)

Alexandra and Aston are looking the best so far, but it's very early. Davood and Gemma are improving quickly.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 15, 2017)

Unusual but fabulous show dance


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 15, 2017)

Thank goodness for that. Charlotte will be history unless Davood falls on his face


----------



## trashpony (Oct 15, 2017)

Phew


----------



## Looby (Oct 15, 2017)

I think Charlotte was worse tonight than last night.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 15, 2017)

Looby said:


> I think Charlotte was worse tonight than last night.



No question


----------



## belboid (Oct 15, 2017)

Is AJ going to have time for rehearsals now he’s been elected Austrian president?


----------



## stavros (Oct 21, 2017)

Everyone got their seat ready for tonight? Hopefully I'll have company again.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 21, 2017)

OMG where’s Bruno? Hope he’s ok [emoji45]


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 21, 2017)

were the judges watching the same Davood as i was? he seemed so slow compared to his partner. maybe if he had any visible personality i would have liked it more...


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 21, 2017)

talking of no personality, Molly then Simon. i can only assume Ruth is next, get all the dull out of the way early.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 21, 2017)

Simon has to go this week surely. He’s dreadful


----------



## Looby (Oct 21, 2017)

trashpony said:


> OMG where’s Bruno? Hope he’s ok [emoji45]


He’s in the states recording for DWTS.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 21, 2017)

Looby said:


> He’s in the states recording for DWTS.


That’s a bit shit. 

God I love Susan


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 21, 2017)

Brian Conley is a sweetheart but i think you'll find this is how it's done


----------



## Looby (Oct 21, 2017)

trashpony said:


> That’s a bit shit.
> 
> God I love Susan


It is isn’t it. I know him and Len used to fly over weekly between shows but I don’t think they’ve ever missed shows before.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 21, 2017)

Gemma's dress is lovely and that was a LOT of spinning


----------



## Looby (Oct 21, 2017)

I’m really behind sorry. Debbie was very good but I really don’t like her at all. Brian I find very annoying but I always have, I don’t find him funny. He really needs to sort out the faces too. 

Simon was shit. I quite like Mollie.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 21, 2017)

Is it just me or does Shirley's face change as soon as Darcey opens her mouth? Like she thinking 'just shut the fuck up'.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 21, 2017)

i weirdly like Joe's square hair cut. the jacket helped him keep his shoulders back i think, good trick.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 21, 2017)

PROPER PASO MUSIC


----------



## trashpony (Oct 21, 2017)

Joe was MUCH much better this week - I almost quite warmed to him


----------



## Espresso (Oct 21, 2017)

I loved Gemma and Joe and Jonnie and Debbie and Alexandra and Ruth.
Davood and Mollie for the dance off for me. Don't care which of them are chucked off.
Mind you, my predictions on this thread down through the years have never been right.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 22, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> PROPER PASO MUSIC



Enjoy, from Puss in Boots.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 22, 2017)

I didn’t enjoy Simon at all, and I think he should leave. 

I voted for Susan and Davood 

I don’t really warm to Debbie’s dancing - it seems to lack warmth or something. 

I think Alexandra will win, but I’m not voting for her.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 22, 2017)

I voted for Susan twice and and Davood once


----------



## colacubes (Oct 22, 2017)

trashpony said:


> I voted for Susan twice and and Davood once



Susan was criminally under marked. No way should she be at the bottom.


----------



## belboid (Oct 22, 2017)

Phew, that should be the last time in my life I ever lay eyes upon Simon Rimmer.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 22, 2017)

WTF? He totally fucked that up. Urgh


----------



## belboid (Oct 22, 2017)

Oh, ffs


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 22, 2017)

At least Brian can get on with rehearsals for the panto. He's in MK with Gok Wan this Christmas.


----------



## Looby (Oct 22, 2017)

One of the worst things about Simon staying is another week of that smug prick Tim Lovejoy hanging around. [emoji35]


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 22, 2017)

trashpony said:


> I voted for Susan twice and and Davood once


Me too!


----------



## Guineveretoo (Oct 22, 2017)

I honestly thought Brian danced better than Simon. At least he didn’t fall over! And he appeared to be in time with his partner more often than Simon was. 

But maybe not.


----------



## binka (Oct 22, 2017)

Pretty shoddy that Bruno just gets a week off to do something else. Should just bin him off anyway it's stupid having four judges and then you wouldn't need a head judge either. While we're at it can we get Zoe Ball in to replace Tess she is absolutely dreadful at presenting and can't think on her feet at all.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 23, 2017)

everytime Tess annoys me i just think - it could be worse, it WAS worse, anything's better than Brucie.


----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 25, 2017)

Horrible 
(Oti's sister is on Let's Dance, the German Strictly, and so was Oti previously)


----------



## trashpony (Oct 27, 2017)

Fucking hell [emoji35]


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2017)

Yay! Halloween!


----------



## belboid (Oct 28, 2017)

God those VT’s are more painful than ever.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2017)

Gemma's Buffy!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 28, 2017)

I liked Gemma's jive, brilliant routine.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 28, 2017)

Good move to turn off Shirley's mic.


----------



## danny la rouge (Oct 28, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> Horrible
> (Oti's sister is on Let's Dance, the German Strictly, and so was Oti previously)



FFS.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2017)

Debbie is amazing. And she looks so much better with a dark bob than her usual fluffy birds nest


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2017)

That was bloody fantastic.


----------



## Saffy (Oct 28, 2017)

Debbie was brilliant and I totally agree with you trashpony, she really suits a dark bob.

Aston was amazing!


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 28, 2017)

Catching up after the inevitable pause for dinner - I really liked Davood's rumba and thought he did better than a lot of guys do with it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 28, 2017)

KFG looks hot in black leather  He also looks quite like Reece Shearsmith, who I also would.


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 28, 2017)

Loved that Paso 
Alexandra and Debbie were good tonight too.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 28, 2017)

Aston was good (obviously) but no Spanish shaping. Can't help thinking other contestants would have drawn more criticism for that.


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 28, 2017)

Debbie was great, Alexandra was great, I actually liked Joe this week too.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2017)

My fave was Aston this week, Debbie was pretty good too. The chef bloke to go!


----------



## Me76 (Oct 29, 2017)

Really enjoyed Aston and Davood this week.  I really, really cannot warm to Debbie at all, although I could see it was good.  Felt Kevin slipped up with choreography for Susan.  

i thought the singers were particularly bad this week too.


----------



## stavros (Oct 29, 2017)

Saffy said:


> Gemma's Buffy!



Which is fitting, since Aljaz looks a lot like Angel.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 29, 2017)

Simon Rimmer in that wig truly gives me the heebie jeebies


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 29, 2017)

felixthecat said:


> Simon Rimmer in that wig truly gives me the heebie jeebies



Indeed. He looks like Steptoe


----------



## May Kasahara (Oct 29, 2017)

I love the Guardian's Strictly liveblog. The writer has described Tess's results show dress as "a bin bag farting another bin bag"


----------



## Calamity1971 (Oct 29, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> I love the Guardian's Strictly liveblog. The writer has described Tess's results show dress as "a bin bag farting another bin bag"


Haha.


----------



## Looby (Oct 29, 2017)

Finally!


----------



## Sapphireblue (Oct 29, 2017)

i really liked Joe's makeup, very Edward Scissorhand-esque and oddly sexy. good dance as well.

Aston is good, Alexandra is good, Susan is awesome, i like Gemma and Debbie is dead behind the eyes.


----------



## Espresso (Oct 29, 2017)

Right decision. I don't like Mollie much, but she was miles better than Simon.
Shame they have gone, though, because Karen is ace.


----------



## stavros (Oct 30, 2017)

Good, that's Hallowe'en out of the way. Next up for the week-long hard-on; Blackpool.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 4, 2017)

Just me tonight?

So - Debbie's tango.  Earliest 40 ever.  It was fabulous - absolutely on point -- but cold.  Which is not to say i don't think it was good - just not what i like to see.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 4, 2017)

I didn’t like it at all. I thought it looked a bit out of time and the turns looked mores more robotic than clean. Mystified as to why it got all 10s. I also thought Gemma was terrible this evening. And I’m really cross with Anton for giving Ruth a shit dance


----------



## Glitter (Nov 4, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> Just me tonight?
> 
> So - Debbie's tango.  Earliest 40 ever.  It was fabulous - absolutely on point -- but cold.  Which is not to say i don't think it was good - just not what i like to see.



I said almost exactly the same thing. 

Also, her and Giovanni are totally doing it. Do you reckon he'll ever be asked what attracted him to millionaire Debbie McGee?


----------



## Glitter (Nov 4, 2017)

trashpony said:


> I didn’t like it at all. I thought it looked a bit out of time and the turns looked mores more robotic than clean. Mystified as to why it got all 10s. I also thought Gemma was terrible this evening. And I’m really cross with Anton for giving Ruth a shit dance



I hate Ruth. I'm glad they were shit. I am worried she'll be the shit one that sees off a few unpopular good dancers  I want Susan to do that.


----------



## belboid (Nov 4, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> Just me tonight?
> 
> So - Debbie's tango.  Earliest 40 ever.  It was fabulous - absolutely on point -- but cold.  Which is not to say i don't think it was good - just not what i like to see.


She had a weird face. No doubt it was technically excellent (as you’d expect from a pro), but I didn’t like it. 

Davood was great.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 4, 2017)

The pro thing has been solved by there being three trained, pro dancers in one year.  That said, it is forty years since she was a ballet dancer.  Of all the pros, I don't mind her.


----------



## Espresso (Nov 5, 2017)

Loved Alexandra, Davood and Joe. Surprised that Aston got such low  marks. Oti seems to be doing that female Pro thing of looking splendid and doing fancy fol de rols while the male celeb does not a lot. Debbie seemed a bit off to me, too. Mollie is a bit nothingy, I always think. Why does Susan always get shit outfits? Hers was nearly as ghastly as Tess's tonight. Ruth was diabolical.
Edit - forgot Gemma and Aljaz. Liked it. I think she's completely ace and I have long had a soft spot for Aljaz. I think he is ridiculously handsome and I say it every year in this thread, so now seems like the apposite time, so I'll say it again - speaking as a woman who's far too old for him, I wonder if his Dad's single. 
Tragic, I know. : D


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 5, 2017)

Oh Joe's charleston - i loved that!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 5, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> Just me tonight?
> 
> So - Debbie's tango.  Earliest 40 ever.  It was fabulous - absolutely on point -- but cold.  Which is not to say i don't think it was good - just not what i like to see.



That's exactly what I said. The music didn't help - maybe it would have come alive a bit more with some proper tango music.



Espresso said:


> Loved Alexandra, Davood and Joe. Surprised that Aston got such low  marks. Oti seems to be doing that female Pro thing of looking splendid and doing fancy fol de rols while the male celeb does not a lot. Debbie seemed a bit off to me, too. Mollie is a bit nothingy, I always think. Why does Susan always get shit outfits? Hers was nearly as ghastly as Tess's tonight. Ruth was diabolical.
> Edit - forgot Gemma and Aljaz. Liked it. I think she's completely ace and I have long had a soft spot for Aljaz.



Agree with all of this. I was pleased to see Davood getting some decent scores at last.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 5, 2017)

Also, Tess must have been forced at gunpoint to wear that jumpsuit, because it was the most unflattering thing I've ever seen.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 5, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> Also, Tess must have been forced at gunpoint to wear that jumpsuit, because it was the most unflattering thing I've ever seen.


Oh my god wasn't it?


----------



## stavros (Nov 5, 2017)

Espresso said:


> Surprised that Aston got such low  marks.



I reckon they're quite pleased when the red hot favourites have poorer weeks. I doubt he's in any danger, because he'll win against Ruth, Jonnie or Mollie in the dance-off if he's in it.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 5, 2017)

All I could think of was Miss Marple (Joan Hickson) when I watched Debbie.


----------



## belboid (Nov 5, 2017)

Well that was absolutely awful


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 5, 2017)

There is a history of very boring songs on Strictly Results Show, but this is the most boring.


----------



## belboid (Nov 5, 2017)

Some people really should not be allowed to vote.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 5, 2017)

Ooh!


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm actually annoyed about that.

Fuck Shirley.


----------



## belboid (Nov 5, 2017)

Donald Trump was a less ridiculous result than that.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 5, 2017)

Mollie was good tbf. 

But I love Aston. I love JLS tbf 

So sad. 

Mr Glitter is delighter he got the somersault in though, even if it was at the end.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 5, 2017)

Fuck you Ruth and Anton


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Nov 5, 2017)

Well looks like Shirley likes boring 

As for ruth & anton??? Maybe there should be a competence test before people vote


----------



## Espresso (Nov 5, 2017)

What the fuckity arsing bollocks was that?
Holy smoke.
Consider me most peeved. I sat there thinking that whoever was in the dance off against. Aston might as well put their coat on and bop off now.  So when I saw who it was, I thought that
A) Ruth and Anton had a very lucky escape
B) I could live without Mollie.
Booo. Booo and thrice I say boooooooooo.

Edit to add - when Shirley watches that programme, seeing herself in the Clauditorium, she will most certainly burn that unflattering jumpsuit and decide to only wear frocks from now on. If Tess Daly standing up in a jumpsuit can look so terrible, Shirley Ballas sitting down was a lesson to us all that skintight jumpsuits are only for teenagers. As if most of us needed to be told. Bloody diabolical garments.


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 6, 2017)

I was really shocked by the result, poor Janette looked heartbroken.
Sad day for Strictly


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 6, 2017)

fucking cunts who vote for Ruth. i also thought that i could live without Mollie when i saw the final two. i was actually having a conversation before the results show about the possibility of Aston winning. thought Gemma was a goner if she'd been bottom two as that dance was just a bit odd. get pissed off when it's the choreography / dance content that results in the bad marks, which i think Gemma and Aston had this week and of course poor lovely Chizzy at the start with that routine that was basically just her strutting around with no actual dance moves.

dead-eyed Debbie can fuck off an all.

surprised and pleased to finally like one of Davood's dances and that Joe has had two good weeks in a row at last. Joe or Gemma are still my favourites. Alex is really good and trying really hard but the faux humility and surprise at the good comments / marks is increasingly grating now.


----------



## stavros (Nov 6, 2017)

stavros said:


> I doubt he's in any danger, because he'll win against Ruth, Jonnie or Mollie in the dance-off if he's in it.



Ahem.

Also, couldn't they have dumped the Stereophonics and just kept playing Prince songs instead?


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 11, 2017)

I've warmed to Joe but he is making some weird faces. Also, Darcey, stop perving


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm watching alone


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 11, 2017)

Alexandra's Argentine tango: amazing routine, but I didn't quite love the way she danced it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 11, 2017)

Quite a lot of just walking around from Mollie there


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 11, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> Alexandra's Argentine tango: amazing routine, but I didn't quite love the way she danced it.


I agree and felt the same way about her Tina Turner dance.

Poor lovely Gemma.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 11, 2017)

Why is Molly not gone yet ffs.


----------



## aqua (Nov 11, 2017)

Are the music choices always this shit?


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 11, 2017)

Rebelda said:


> Why is Molly not gone yet ffs.



Yeah, I hope Shirley's proud of herself 

My C just did the sad trombone at the end of Jonnie's dance  I quite enjoyed it actually, thought the judges were a bit harsh.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 11, 2017)

Have to say I agreed with Craig re Jonnie. It just wasn’t right for some reason.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 11, 2017)

aqua said:


> Are the music choices always this shit?



Yes mostly


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 11, 2017)

aqua said:


> Are the music choices always this shit?



Not always, but they haven't been great this series.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 11, 2017)

I’m behind now but only a bit. 

Mollie doesn’t have the balls for a paso.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 11, 2017)

Not sure what I think of Debbie's salsa, but her hair looks much better than last week.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 11, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> Yeah, I hope Shirley's proud of herself
> 
> My C just did the sad trombone at the end of Jonnie's dance  I quite enjoyed it actually, thought the judges were a bit harsh.


 that girl is brilliant.

Poor Jonnie. That shirt collar did his posture no favours. We've voted Susan, Gemma and Jonnie. Counting on everyone else to vote for Joe.


----------



## Glitter (Nov 11, 2017)

I voted Susan, Gemma and Davood.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 11, 2017)

I voted Susan, Gemma and (at the insistence of my youngest child) Debbie.


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 11, 2017)

I voted Susan, Gemma and Joe.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 11, 2017)

I'm watching on catch-up. 

I hate Anton so much.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 12, 2017)

I voted Susan, twice, and Davood.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 12, 2017)

I was out so only just caught up. I actually want Ruth to go. She was truly shit. Although Molly isn't far behind. I feel sad for Aston


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 12, 2017)

God, was welling up at the opening pro dance. I'm so middle aged/hormonal. 

Loving Claudia's outfit tonight!


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 12, 2017)

Mollie


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 12, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> God, was welling up at the opening pro dance. I'm so middle aged/hormonal.!



Me too 

Bye bye Ruth?


----------



## Ms T (Nov 12, 2017)

Thank God for that.


----------



## Looby (Nov 12, 2017)

I missed last night and haven’t had a chance to catch up but Ruth was fucking awful!! Thank god they’ve gone. [emoji106]


----------



## trashpony (Nov 12, 2017)

Yay!


----------



## Glitter (Nov 12, 2017)

I did enjoy the pile on at the end tbf.


----------



## FiFi (Nov 12, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> God, was welling up at the opening pro dance. I'm so middle aged/hormonal.


You're not the only one!


----------



## Espresso (Nov 12, 2017)

Just watched it. Right resul

The pro dance at the start was fantastic. Very emotional.

Roll on Blackpool Tower
I will be there. If I was any more excited, I think I might pop.


----------



## Me76 (Nov 13, 2017)

Good that Ruth is gone.  

The Pro dances this year have been excellent.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 13, 2017)

So Kevin and Susan are doing a Paso based on Scott and Frans Paso from Strictly Ballroom at Blackpool!
How appropriate, Kev been pushing for it for five seasons.
Hope it’s successful.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 16, 2017)

I had the most bizarre Strictly dream last night. It was the final, Debbie was dancing a Satanic bondage themed number in a cheap-looking tits out costume (as in, the whole tits, not just a bit of cleavage), and her partner was Brian Conley  It was absolutely beyond awful. All the judges talked about how terrible it was and what where they thinking, then Debbie won


----------



## BoatieBird (Nov 16, 2017)

Cheese for supper May Kasahara?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 16, 2017)

Sprocket. said:


> So Kevin and Susan are doing a Paso based on Scott and Frans Paso from Strictly Ballroom at Blackpool!
> How appropriate, Kev been pushing for it for five seasons.
> Hope it’s successful.


Now we HAVE to have his dad Keith walking out doing the clapping at the beginning. I'd be in fucking bits


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 18, 2017)

Strangely plodding Charleston from Molly.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 18, 2017)

I didn't like Molly's dance at all!


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 18, 2017)

Oooh Darcys hair looks like it was a last minute job!


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 18, 2017)

And I wasn't  keen on that charleston


----------



## Looby (Nov 18, 2017)

Bits of it I liked but I don’t think it was a great Charleston. And yeah, wtf is going on with Darcey’s hair?!


----------



## Saffy (Nov 18, 2017)

I actually love Kevin. 

And susan.


----------



## Looby (Nov 18, 2017)

Oh god, the singing. [emoji30]


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 18, 2017)

And The Lovely Debbie McGee looked a bit tired.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 18, 2017)

felixthecat said:


> Oooh Darcys hair looks like it was a last minute job!


Actually all the hair so far including Kevin's. And whoever put that wig on Debbie McGee should be shot.
 Are the stylists drunk or something?


----------



## Looby (Nov 18, 2017)

RubyToogood said:


> And The Lovely Debbie McGee looked a bit tired.


She did. I thought that was a really sluggish samba and definitely didn’t deserve nines!


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 18, 2017)

Looby said:


> She did. I thought that was a really sluggish samba and definitely didn’t deserve nines!


Agreed. Most definitely overmarked


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 18, 2017)

I loved that quickstep!


----------



## binka (Nov 18, 2017)

Apart from Alexandra it was all a bit ropey tonight


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 18, 2017)

Finally caught up after my dad unexpectedly came round. Loved Gemma  and Alexandra, otherwise agree everyone was a bit stiff, even Susan who I love but it wasn't her best dance. 

The most startling thing about tonight was Tess and Claudia in yellow and green  

Wtf was up with Mollie's music? That is not a charleston tune


----------



## Espresso (Nov 19, 2017)

I have just got home. Great fun.
I could tell you who has been voted out, but I'd never get to go again, so I won't.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 19, 2017)

Joe was awesome in the opening dance, saw some good hip action and he’s just so adorable. Jonny was dreadful, I think he nearly took out one of the professional dancers when the contestants had to dart off the centre when the professionals were going round the outside.

Wtf is Claudia wearing.

Peter Kay is looking well old and coming across as an entertainer of a certain age, so I suppose it’s appropriate that this was in Blackpool. He managed to not say anything dodgy this time which I suppose is a bonus, although I found the ‘come ‘ere darlin’’ behaviour towards Claudia a bit off.

Mollie was fine. The lifts only had a little bit of terror in her eyes. And the actual dancing was reasonable with the kicks and things.

Susan’s paso was all about Kevin. Which I liked but I hope it doesn’t go against her too much. I love Kevin but god help me if I don’t threaten him or more importantly his awful hair with scissors. It’s not the 90s and you’re not in a boy band.

Talking of the 90s, there are not enough cringes or shudders in the world for Debbie as ginger spice. And just like the real band, she was the worst dancer of the group! There was a bit on the podiums where they all did the same move and she was noticeably out. Nice of them to be so realistic… very glad she finally got some actual criticism with the exception of fucking Shirley and hyper Bruno.

Jonny’s another one who was shown up by the extra dancers. And they put neon lines on his outfit to show up his sticking out bum even more!

Love Gemma’s dress. And she seems to have finally got the hang of ballroom!

Wasn’t really feeling Davood’s dance apart from the great leap into the kneel thingy.

I hate to say it cos ringer and annoying personality but Alexandra was brilliant.

Joe was so adorable but he does suffer a bit from concentration face, particularly with the lifts. Awesome song, mostly not murdered.

Also, Peter Kay, see Lenny Henry for how to do the terms and conditions. I like to think Claudia’s ‘that’s how you do it’ was aimed at the slightly creepy Kay.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 19, 2017)

I thought Peter Kay was awful. He even that dreadful joke where he pretended that the mayor had goosed him. Vile man.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 19, 2017)

Guineveretoo said:


> I thought Peter Kay was awful. He even that dreadful joke where he pretended that the mayor had goosed him. Vile man.



I thought he was drunk and vile. He does the goose crap all the time.
To paraphrase his entire act, 'What's that all about'? (Shouted, several times)


----------



## stavros (Nov 19, 2017)

If you wanted hard-hitting, incisive and experimental comedy, Strictly was followed by Michael McIntyre.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 19, 2017)

I fucking hate Peter Kay and reflexively fast forwarded as soon as he appeared. Reassuring to know that he was once again an unfunny shitface.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 19, 2017)

Nice to see Frankie Boyle playing the drums for Tears for Fears!


----------



## binka (Nov 19, 2017)

Michael Ball and Alfie Boe no thanks.


----------



## Looby (Nov 19, 2017)

Michael Ball and Alfie Boe is really fucking unnecessary. Glad Debbie is in the dance off but suspect Johnny will go. Unless one of the professionals manages to know her off her little podium. I have everything crossed.


----------



## Looby (Nov 19, 2017)

Awful music, awful singing, awful costume and hair, awful routine and dancing. Awful awful awful.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 19, 2017)

binka said:


> Michael Ball and Alfie Boe no thanks.



Alfie Boe looked like he was going to curl one out on the stage.


----------



## Looby (Nov 19, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> Alfie Boe looked like he was going to curl one out on the stage.


Mr Looby said the same and then started ranting about all their fans being brexit voters. [emoji1]


----------



## colacubes (Nov 19, 2017)

Missed yesterday’s and was planning to catch up tomorrow so watched something else instead of the results. Turned over at 20.01 to watch Blue Planet and either my phone is wrong or BBC is running late, and was just in time to be spoilered by the very end of the episode


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 19, 2017)

colacubes said:


> Missed yesterday’s and was planning to catch up tomorrow so watched something else instead of the results. Turned over at 20.01 to watch Blue Planet and either my phone is wrong or BBC is running late, and was just in time to be spoilered by the very end of the episode


----------



## trashpony (Nov 19, 2017)

colacubes said:


> Missed yesterday’s and was planning to catch up tomorrow so watched something else instead of the results. Turned over at 20.01 to watch Blue Planet and either my phone is wrong or BBC is running late, and was just in time to be spoilered by the very end of the episode


You didn't miss much tbh and you didn't have to hear the BallBoe shoutoff

Davood and Alexandra were great, Joe and Gemma were pretty good, Debbie is flagging, Susan is fab but wasn't great, Molly and Jonnie weren't either.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 19, 2017)

stavros said:


> If you wanted hard-hitting, incisive and experimental comedy, Strictly was followed by Michael McIntyre.



at least Michael McIntyre is actually family friendly and inoffensive. Peter Kay is shit. he had his garlic bread moment and he's done now.


----------



## colacubes (Nov 20, 2017)

So I watched on catch up and had been struggling to work out who was sitting between Susan's wife and Muriel Gary (who is a mate of Susan's). I finally worked out who it was and I think it was Suzanne Evans from UKIP. WTF


----------



## Poot (Nov 20, 2017)

colacubes said:


> So I watched on catch up and had been struggling to work out who was sitting between Susan's wife and Muriel Gary (who is a mate of Susan's). I finally worked out who it was and I think it was Suzanne Evans from UKIP. WTF


Oh, I thought it was J K Rowling! (Hope it was!!)


----------



## Poot (Nov 20, 2017)

Strictly viewers can't deal with Susan Calman's celebrity Blackpool guest

Phew!!


----------



## colacubes (Nov 20, 2017)

Poot said:


> Strictly viewers can't deal with Susan Calman's celebrity Blackpool guest
> 
> Phew!!



Thank fuck for that  I was wondering why on earth she had a kipper supporter


----------



## Espresso (Nov 22, 2017)

Vincent Simone was on with Zoe last night and when asked what he thought of the Blackpool show he stood up to applaud and to give them all what he called "A standing ovulation"
I say!


----------



## stavros (Nov 25, 2017)

We will see the "Pasodoble-athon" tonight.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 25, 2017)

Oooh I bloody loved that quick step. Incredible choreography done well by wossisface Mr Forehead 

Boring rumba.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 25, 2017)

Debb-eh was bloody brilliant.


----------



## Ms T (Nov 25, 2017)

Loved Susan and Kev.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Nov 25, 2017)

That was the first time I have actually enjoyed watching Debbie dance.


----------



## binka (Nov 25, 2017)

Ms T said:


> Loved Susan and Kev.


I like Susan but I think she has to go this week


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 25, 2017)

Tom absolutely deserved to be top of the leaderboard tonight. 

I am getting sick of Debbie being lowered into the splits. Yes yes, we know  her legs _are _incredible though.


----------



## Saffy (Nov 25, 2017)

Watching on catch-up, loved Joe's quickstep.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 25, 2017)

Saffy said:


> Watching on catch-up, loved Joe's quickstep.



Same here, fantastic choreography and so well danced. Even my 9yo stopped listening to music on his headphones and said "wow, they were AWESOME!" I also think Katya has had/made excellent music choices this series.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 25, 2017)

Alexandra's rumba totally passed me by, mostly because I was willing the Dave Arch Singers through that rather challenging song.


----------



## Poot (Nov 25, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> Alexandra's rumba totally passed me by, mostly because I was willing the Dave Arch Singers through that rather challenging song.


One of them sounded just like my dad when he's doing 'funny singing voice'. I found it quite painful


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 25, 2017)

Mollie's dress was horrible tonight. But had more personality than either her or AJ.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 25, 2017)

That was the best strictly in ages.  Joe was splendid, and Debbie was spectacular.  Gemma has grown on me too, as has Davood.  I agree that Susan is outclassed now - but wouldn’t mind losing Mollie instead.


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 25, 2017)

Debbie was indeed ace.


----------



## felixthecat (Nov 26, 2017)

Debbie was, annoyingly, A-MAZE-ING but I'm firmly team Joe.

Sadly i think Susan will go this week, although i'd be glad to see the back of Mollie, AJ and their teeth.


----------



## stavros (Nov 26, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> I also think Katya has had/made excellent music choices this series.



Yes. Picking _Ride on Time_ last week guaranteed lots of bouncing around my living room (as much as you can do with a cat occupying your lap).


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 26, 2017)

Lovely lovely Joe at the top of the leaderboard – da, da, da, da, da-da-da, in your face rin-gers, du-dum.

Wouldn’t it be absolutely hi-lair darling if Alexandra and Debbie McGee ended up in the dance off due to the deadly combo of being mid-table, annoying and everyone assuming they’re safe?

Worried a bit for Gemma this week, not really fair if she goes mostly down to weird choreography choices. Of course Chizzy knows all about that.

I will just about accept it if Susan has to go this week, but please can Molly go first? She’s just so god-awfully bland.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 26, 2017)

oh Christ and that guy could absolutely NOT hit those hit notes. 

i do wonder with the singers, can they actually sing better in rehearsal? does there not come a point where someone suggests doing a harmony instead or changing the fucking key?


----------



## Sapphireblue (Nov 26, 2017)

i mean, i love a good sing and if i do say so myself i'm pretty good. but there comes a point where awareness of actual ability comes before an awesome song. except when i'm drunk and then all bets are off, obv.


----------



## Looby (Nov 26, 2017)

Bloody hell! I can’t imagine anyone staying instead of Alexandra. I’d like Debbie to go just because I don’t want to see the splits any more and she’s dead behind the eyes. I know people think Mollie is bland but I’d take her over Debbie every time.


----------



## Poot (Nov 26, 2017)

Nooooo!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2017)

Come on, Susan


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 26, 2017)

Boo!

Molly should have gone.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 26, 2017)

So much love for Susan.


----------



## Looby (Nov 26, 2017)

Technically right decision but still rubbish. [emoji20]


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 26, 2017)

Looby said:


> Technically right decision but still rubbish. [emoji20]


What sort of signal does it send out when someone with considerable prior dance experience is preferred to a valiant amateur?


----------



## Looby (Nov 26, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> What sort of signal does it send out when someone with considerable prior dance experience is preferred to a valiant amateur?


Yeah I agree, I forgot she was a ringer.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 26, 2017)

I want the ringers in the dance offs now. Alexandra vs Debbie. Fuck off the pair of you and take Mollie with you


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 26, 2017)

God, Tess is so patronising


----------



## trashpony (Nov 26, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> God, Tess is so patronising


Can anyone explain that cape outfit she was wearing for Saturday please? You have no right to patronise wearing that sort of shit


----------



## Plumdaff (Nov 26, 2017)

I quite like a caped dress but not with that skirt length. I do wonder what on earth Tess did to the people in Wardrobe.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 26, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> I quite like a caped dress but not with that skirt length. I do wonder what on earth Tess did to the people in Wardrobe.


I can't believe she's voiceless. She likes those hideous block colour one arm things


----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 26, 2017)

Claudia keeps getting great frocks and tonight Tess was wearing a cut off wetsuit trimmed with electrical tape, apparently.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Nov 26, 2017)

Mollie has really got to go, not really her fault AJ's choreography is bloody boring.


----------



## stavros (Nov 27, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> God, Tess is so patronising



She's just bland. She has no comic awareness at all. Claudia could do with someone to work in tandem with.

Then again, she's not Bruce.


----------



## belboid (Nov 27, 2017)

That pasoathon was atrociously filmed, couldn’t tell who was doing what. 

Sad to see Susan go, but can’t really argue with the decision. And what lovely goodbye speeches from the pair of them.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 2, 2017)

I hate the faux-serious intros  It's entertainment! And light at that.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 2, 2017)

Winkelman's outfit  My eyes!


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 2, 2017)

Tess actually looks nice


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 2, 2017)

I do love Katya's fusion choreography.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 2, 2017)

I fucking LOVED that! Go Joe!!


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 2, 2017)

Not only did i love that, i suddenly and overwhelmingly fancy joe.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 2, 2017)

Awww, Debbie and Giovanni seem to be putting it all out there


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 2, 2017)

Nice to see two pros in the last dance


----------



## trashpony (Dec 2, 2017)

I thought Debbie was nearly 70. Turns out she's only a few years' older than I am.  

If I start that bird's nest hair, could someone tell me please? 

I loved Joe and I'm sorry that Davood fucked up. Alexandra was (grudgingly) good although her costume was frankly bizarre. 

I think Gemma should go. She's just not in the same ball park as the rest of them. Voted Joe and Davood (no women!)


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 2, 2017)

trashpony said:


> I thought Debbie was nearly 70. Turns out she's only a few years' older than I am.
> 
> If I start that bird's nest hair, could someone tell me please?
> 
> ...


Yes - v. Odd costume for Alexandra.  I think she should have worn a culottes version of the Poppins cozzie.

Gemma not great but i like her better than molly.


----------



## Poot (Dec 2, 2017)

Molly is completely harmless. And that's not a compliment.

I'm sure there was a rumour that Debbie was 70.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 2, 2017)

I quite like Molly and Gemma - I wouldn't care if either of them went though. I find it a bit difficult to tell the difference between them tbh - they're the northern one and the surrey one in my head


----------



## Glitter (Dec 2, 2017)

I like Gemma. I’m voting for her, Davood and maybe Joe. They’re the three I want in the final.

I want Debbie and Alexandra in the dance off so one of them go. 

And Mary Poppins would NEVER have worn that!!!!


----------



## stavros (Dec 2, 2017)

I thought Gorka did much too good a cockney accent to be accurate to the original.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 3, 2017)

I'm up early to watch on catch up. 

I love a musical.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 3, 2017)

Jo was awesome. Amazing choreography.  

I really really dislike Debbie.  I am really hoping it isn't me being ageist but I really can't get past it.  I think she will make the final though.  

Gemma or molly to go this week.  I prefer Gemma slightly but won't be. Others either way.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 3, 2017)

Alexandra's boots were well good


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 3, 2017)

Fucking hell Joe was amazing. Had to rewind and rewatch.  You know when you watch a really good programme and the continuity announcer blathers over the credits and you want to kill them? That’s Tess, that is. Loved the glare on Gorka’s face from the balcony. Not competitive at all… also, what does Joe have to do to get a 10 from Craig? And Jesus Christ his eyes in that school wall pic – swoon.

I think Gemma knows her days are numbered. Considering she’s an actress (Hollyoaks, but still technically counts) her complete inability to act throughout is a shame. It always gets overwhelmed by concentration face or a slightly manic fake smile.

Molly was actually pretty good. Bland as she is, she might have to be allowed to stay another week.

Debbie still meh for me.  And yeah she seems well older than 59.

Davood with more lifts than dancing again. He doesn’t really have the dexterity for the quick leg bits.

I know Alexandra was technically great but because she’s not particularly likeable it was hard to enjoy it as it was meant to be a likeable dance. If she would just stop talking though #blessed #honour #humble - urgh.

No singing fuck-ups this week at all and there were a couple of hard songs in there.

LOVE Claudia.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 3, 2017)

Alexandra with ‘it was such an honour to close the show’ had me shouting ‘Oh fuck OFF’ at the telly


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 3, 2017)

I reckon Davood is in danger this week. That Argentine tango showed off all the things he's not good at.

I'm guessin it'll be him and Gemma in the dance off. Which is sad because I really like Gemma


----------



## Saffy (Dec 3, 2017)

If Joe doesn't win I'm going to be really cross. 

I hate Debbie.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 3, 2017)

I have read elsewhere that Joe is a total ringer. I hate Debbie too and she's only a few years older than me so I'm not being ageist.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 3, 2017)

tbf most actors/singers are going to have a bit of dance training. i don't mind some ringers, e.g. Denise Van Outen. it's the full on dancers that really annoy.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 3, 2017)

Sapphireblue said:


> tbf most actors/singers are going to have a bit of dance training. i don't mind some ringers, e.g. Denise Van Outen. it's the full on dancers that really annoy.


Yeah true. Legitimate reason to hate Debbie


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 3, 2017)

trashpony said:


> Yeah true. Legitimate reason to hate Debbie


Sure you like her but not a lot


----------



## trashpony (Dec 3, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Sure you like her but not a lot


Nah - the photos of her with the alsatian are grim


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 3, 2017)

trashpony said:


> Nah - the photos of her with the alsatian are grim


You mean rrrrrruuuuffffff shurely


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 3, 2017)

Tess looks a bit like a flag.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 3, 2017)

Fucksake! I wanted Mollie. No way is Davood getting through this


----------



## Glitter (Dec 3, 2017)

Alexandra STOP FUCKING CRYING. You’re not in the X factor anymore.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 3, 2017)

She had a massive hole in her tights 

Eta Davood’s partner


----------



## Poot (Dec 3, 2017)

I wonder whether the statistics show that Strictly is... well, racist. Anyone who is not white seems to do worse than they should. Maybe I'm imagining it, I don't know.


----------



## Poot (Dec 3, 2017)

Poot said:


> I wonder whether the statistics show that Strictly is... well, racist. Anyone who is not white seems to do worse than they should. Maybe I'm imagining it, I don't know.


I've checked. It is a thing.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 3, 2017)

Bah. That’s a pound I’ll never see again. 

Seriously though, It fucks me off when the pros see off the good amateurs.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 3, 2017)

Poot said:


> I've checked. It is a thing.


Huge thing.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 3, 2017)

Oh God, he almost dropped her!


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 3, 2017)

I didn't like her charleston much - too much musical, not enough charleston.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 3, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> I didn't like her charleston much - too much musical, not enough charleston.



And NO Mary Poppins!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 3, 2017)

My mum has emailed to say that she's furious at Davood going out and if Debbie wins, she's never watching SCD again  

I think there's a degree of racism but there's also a much bigger issue of AB being a bit weird and needy. Having her teddy in shot every time she's backstage? Come on.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 3, 2017)

Gorka was livid. It's a shame Alexandra is so annoying because she does deserve to win really. I might start voting for her. Rather her than Debbie. Although obviously i want Joe to win.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 3, 2017)

Awful dress for Tess. Awful. Claudia's not much better.


----------



## stavros (Dec 5, 2017)

Glitter said:


> Alexandra STOP FUCKING CRYING. You’re not in the X factor anymore.



It worked for Ore last year. He was sobbing like Niagara from week one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 5, 2017)

Sapphireblue said:


> Awful dress for Tess. Awful. Claudia's not much better.


i was very surprised when i found claudia was the bbc's highest paid female presenter.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 5, 2017)

trashpony said:


> My mum has emailed to say that she's furious at Davood going out and if Debbie wins, she's never watching SCD again


yeh. well, your ma's going go need to find something else to do on Saturday evenings next year.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 5, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> i was very surprised when i found claudia was the bbc's highest paid female presenter.


Are you sure that wasn't on W1A?


----------



## trashpony (Dec 5, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh. well, your ma's going go need to find something else to do on Saturday evenings next year.


I think there's something similar on the other side. Sure she won't notice


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 5, 2017)

I don't think Debbie will win.  Final four will be Debbie, Alex, joe and probably molly.  

Then it's down to the public.  For my money I think that's Joe's to lose.


----------



## stavros (Dec 9, 2017)

Two dances each tonight.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> I don't think Debbie will win.  Final four will be Debbie, Alex, joe and probably molly.
> 
> Then it's down to the public.  For my money I think that's Joe's to lose.


As long as it's not Alex and it's not Debbie.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 9, 2017)

Tess's dress is familiar.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 9, 2017)

I didn't like Molly's samba at all, she was so wooden.


----------



## binka (Dec 9, 2017)

I like Molly but she's definitely the worst left - she looked really awkward doing that samba


----------



## Saffy (Dec 9, 2017)

She's coping really well with the feedback though. I'd be in tears!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 9, 2017)

Saffy said:


> I didn't like Molly's samba at all, she was so wooden.


I was surprised Craig didn't pick up on her arms


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 9, 2017)

Saffy said:


> She's coping really well with the feedback though. I'd be in tears!



Though not a favourite in our house, I thought her resilience was remarkable after some quite nasty, cutting comments.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 9, 2017)

How the fuck did Joe and Katya do that bendy backwards thing??


----------



## Glitter (Dec 9, 2017)

Alexandra. Fuck off. 

I actually want Mollie in the final now. I’m sick of over the top ‘OMG, really’ from the pro.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 9, 2017)

I really want Debbie out just to see Bruno


----------



## binka (Dec 9, 2017)

It is a bit annoying that not all the judges apply all the rules all the time


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 10, 2017)

I see Tess got into the Christmas spirit by coming as a quality street.

Joe isn’t in Holby anymore, last episode was last week. Must be a bonus to not have the day job to get in the way of training. Is it me or is he looking taller as he’s getting better? Loved the first dance apart from the main lift which I thought looked a bit clunky but the judges liked it so I’m guessing it was technically hard.

Dull Alexandra first dance. I know it was pretty and that but meh.

Time for Molly to go home. Please.

You could tell the choreography of Gemma’s rumba was good by how much the other pros loved it. Aliaz was so pleased with himself.

Debbie’s jive had some odd bits in it, clearly wedged in to give her a bit of a rest. And Craig was 100% correct that it was stiff.

Not sure about the argentine tango, some bits looked like they might not have gone ok, but the end was brilliant. I love seeing Henrik from Holby in the audience.

Alexandra’s salsa was really great. I wish her personality when not dancing was that confident instead of the #humble bollocks.

It’ll be nice for Molly to go out on a high. She still needs to go though.

I was proper on edge during Gemma’s tango willing her to get through it and she did!

Debbie was fine. Just bored by her.

I managed to vote this week for the first time in ages. One for Joe, one for Gemma and one for Alexandra.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 10, 2017)

I was a bit bothered by the idea that it's anyone's business if AJ and Mollie are an item.
I presume neither is married - because if either was it would be immensely inappropriate for comments such as we have heard- so why make such a song and dance about it?

That aside, a dance off between Debbie and Alexandra would amuse me greatly. I want to see Joe and Gemma in the final. So as long as neither of them are on the dance off against Debbie or Alexandra, I will be pleased.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 10, 2017)

Mollie to go. She was easily the weakest and she's clearly not popular enough to be kept in by the public


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 10, 2017)

One of the rare occasions that Claud has annoyed wardrobe more than Tess...


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 10, 2017)

Boring and lacklustre song. Dreary me.


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2017)

Tension...


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2017)

Phew


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 10, 2017)

felixthecat said:


> Mollie to go. She was easily the weakest and she's clearly not popular enough to be kept in by the public


Your wish...


----------



## belboid (Dec 10, 2017)

All is right in the world. Joe for the win, then.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 10, 2017)

Yup.  Be interesting to see order of departure when it's only the public in play.   

Because it certainly looks like it might be Alexandra out first.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 10, 2017)

Joe's got this in the bag. Not only is he a bloke (and 80% of SCD viewers are women or gay men) but he was a brilliant surgeon in Holby and now he's been horribly murdered, just before the final. Anyone would think it was a bit of a fix


----------



## gosub (Dec 10, 2017)

trashpony said:


> Joe's got this in the bag. Not only is he a bloke (and 80% of SCD viewers are women or gay men) but he was a brilliant surgeon in Holby and now he's been horribly murdered, just before the final. Anyone would think it was a bit of a fix


 Debbie will stop at nothing.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 10, 2017)

gosub said:


> Debbie will stop at nothing.


 
I fear you may be right. I can see the headlines now


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 10, 2017)

Tbf his holby character was a mediocre doctor with quite a bland personality. Apart from stealing Sacha's ex he hadn't done anything interesting. Totally not bothered about his death. Also, NOT a heart surgeon as claudia said the other week. He was a general surgeon. Anyway.

That was literally the first time this series that the worst two were in the dance off and the right one went through.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 10, 2017)

And Claudia's dress was baffling. Not in a good way.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 11, 2017)

Espresso said:


> I was a bit bothered by the idea that it's anyone's business if AJ and Mollie are an item.
> I presume neither is married - because if either was it would be immensely inappropriate for comments such as we have heard- so why make such a song and dance about it?


I agree, unless they've agreed to it it verges on workplace bullying to my mind.


----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 11, 2017)

My heart sank when Gemma was named first, I was convinced the judges would pounce on being able to get rid of her, especially with Shirley weirdly saving Mol!ie last time.

I want Gemma to win......Northern girl solidarity!... Hell yeah


----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 14, 2017)

Apparently Gemma and Gorka are an item...lucky girl, dancing with Aljaz and getting down and dirty with Gorka...stuff of dreams, well mine, anyway


----------



## Espresso (Dec 15, 2017)

I want Joe or Gemma to win.


----------



## Me76 (Dec 15, 2017)

As long as Debbie doesn't I don't mind really.


----------



## stavros (Dec 16, 2017)

I'm out tonight so I'll miss the final. It means I'll have to book 2 and a half ours out on the iplayer tomorrow morning.


----------



## belboid (Dec 16, 2017)

stavros said:


> I'm out tonight so I'll miss the final. It means I'll have to book 2 and a half ours out on the iplayer tomorrow morning.


Sam where, except little chance tomorrow am - can I manage to avoid finding out for 24 hours?

Not that it matters, Joe will win.


----------



## stavros (Dec 16, 2017)

I'll get home 11/12-ish, go straight to bed and then watch it after breakfast tomorrow morning. Fortunately I don't really do what the youngsters call "social media".


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 16, 2017)

stavros said:


> I'll get home 11/12-ish, go straight to bed and then watch it after breakfast tomorrow morning. Fortunately I don't really do what the youngsters call "social media".


Or the radio? Or the telly? Or newspapers?

So, basically, "media"?


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 16, 2017)

Tess rounding off this series with one final hideous pantsuit.


----------



## starfish (Dec 16, 2017)

"Charming. Just charming & beautiful" ms starfish just now.


----------



## starfish (Dec 16, 2017)

Really dont know who we want to win.


----------



## starfish (Dec 16, 2017)

That deserves a 40 as well.


----------



## starfish (Dec 16, 2017)

Are we the only ones watching this


----------



## starfish (Dec 16, 2017)

Darcy just called him a cunt there.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 16, 2017)

I love Gemma and Aljaz.


----------



## starfish (Dec 16, 2017)

They were great, again.


----------



## starfish (Dec 16, 2017)

Just give them all 40 ffs.


----------



## starfish (Dec 16, 2017)

Joe was great.


----------



## starfish (Dec 16, 2017)

She is actually too good to be have been invited on this.


----------



## starfish (Dec 16, 2017)

Its between Alexandra & Joe. She is the best female dancer, him the best male.


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 16, 2017)

Alexandra's show dance was amazing.


----------



## starfish (Dec 16, 2017)

Literal goosebumps. Debbie & Gio. Been pausing.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 16, 2017)

BoatieBird said:


> Alexandra's show dance was amazing.



It was, but as often happens with the technically best dancer, it left me unmoved.


----------



## starfish (Dec 16, 2017)

Are any of youse voting?


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 16, 2017)

starfish said:


> Are any of youse voting?



Yes. Not sure who for yet 

I agree May Kasahara . Technically perfect, but she won't be getting my vote.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 16, 2017)

My favourite was Gemma! True, the lifts weren't perfect but I loved that dance


----------



## Glitter (Dec 16, 2017)

Alexandra’s show dance left me cold. 

Dead Eyes Debbie’s otoh was mint. But I knew it would be. 

Then Gemma pulled something special out of the bag.

And I liked Joe’s a lot, especially the wardrobe tricks  

I have wine, I’ve just eaten a kebab. 

I love Strictly Final Night


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 16, 2017)

felixthecat said:


> My favourite was Gemma! True, the lifts weren't perfect but I loved that dance



Same here, followed by Debbie. I was looking forward to Joe and Katya's show dance but the best thing about it was the magic costume change - choreography not at all as interesting as I was hoping for.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 16, 2017)

My faves are Joe & Katya and Gemma & Aljaz.

I'll be happy if either of them win.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 16, 2017)

Debbie was amazing in the show dance. Agree that Joe’s was a bit disappointing.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 16, 2017)

I loved Alexandra's jive the first time round, and I loved it then too. That's definitely worth a vote.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 16, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> I loved Alexandra's jive the first time round, and I loved it then too. That's definitely worth a vote.



I did too, she’s great.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 16, 2017)

Her jive was amazing, loved it.


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 16, 2017)

Also loved Debbie's Argentine tango all over again. Argh, so hard to choose.


----------



## starfish (Dec 16, 2017)

Wow Debbie McGee.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 16, 2017)

I voted Debbie. Her AT was fabulous. Loved Alexandra’s jive too.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 16, 2017)

Aliaj <3


----------



## starfish (Dec 16, 2017)

Gemmas was my favourite of the whole series.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 16, 2017)

Gemma's dress was beautiful. As was her final dance.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 16, 2017)

That bang on the head has sent Bruno dafter than normal.


----------



## starfish (Dec 16, 2017)

The Argentine Tango is just so, damned.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 16, 2017)

Yay! Well-deserved.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 16, 2017)

Woohoo! Really pleased [emoji3]


----------



## Saffy (Dec 16, 2017)

Hurrah!


----------



## starfish (Dec 16, 2017)

Deserved.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 16, 2017)

Woop!!!


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 16, 2017)

Enjoyable final, well deserved winner.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 16, 2017)

I harboured a tiny hope Gemma’s great night and family prescence might boost the votes but I’m glad Joe won.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 16, 2017)

I loved Alexandra's show dance.  To me, that's a perfect example of one.  And she was the best on the night but her lack of journey meant I was team joe. 

Debbie was my least favourite.  Her showdance lacked flow, and she wobbled through her unsupported splits.   

Gemma I quite like, and her paso was glorious. I've also loved to see how much Aljaz has enjoyed this series, but her show dance was a misfire and the Downtown dance wasn't a great choice for the final. 

Joe sort of won by default.  Though I liked everything he did, and his musicals week dance last week was perfect.   

Tess looked awful. Shirley struggled to walk onstage.   All is right with the world.


----------



## belboid (Dec 17, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> I loved Alexandra's show dance.  To me, that's a perfect example of one.  And she was the best on the night but her lack of journey meant I was team joe.
> 
> Debbie was my least favourite.  Her showdance lacked flow, and she wobbled through her unsupported splits.
> 
> ...


Almost entirely spot on. But joe didn’t will be default, he was by far the best of those with no dance experience. Alexandra was easily the best dancer, but the training and performances she’d already learnt ruled her out, same as every other semi-pro. 

At least the complete pro didn’t win it.


----------



## belboid (Dec 17, 2017)

and what happened to the fourth placed person being voted out half way through?


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm glad they don't do that anymore. If you've made it to the final, you've earned the right to do three dances IMO.


----------



## Espresso (Dec 17, 2017)

Yeah, I agree with that May Kasahara
It always seemed a swizz that we didn't get to see some showdances. A swizz for us and a swizz for the contestants.
Though I reckon it was also a clever move by the producers because they wanted to avert yet another discussion about racism or older womanism because neither Alexandra nor Debbie had enough of the public vote to dodge the boot, had it come down to it.

Far better for the competitors, the viewers and the whole spectacle if all the finalists do three dances. They should stick to that format.


----------



## Glitter (Dec 17, 2017)

May Kasahara said:


> I'm glad they don't do that anymore. If you've made it to the final, you've earned the right to do three dances IMO.



And if they’ve worked that hard on a dance they ought to get to perform it.


----------



## binka (Dec 17, 2017)

Watched on iPlayer this morning and found it all a bit boring. The raging hangover might not have helped admittedly. 

Only the third series I've watched and definitely the least enjoyable


----------



## belboid (Dec 17, 2017)

Espresso said:


> Though I reckon it was also a clever move by the producers because they wanted to avert yet another discussion about racism or older womanism because neither Alexandra nor Debbie had enough of the public vote to dodge the boot, had it come down to it.


Good point, I suspect you're right.

And I do agree about everyone should get to do their showdance - but it should be the programme closer, not a repeat of a previous routine - madness!


----------



## stavros (Dec 17, 2017)

Katya is Russian-born, so can we rule out Kremlin involvement in the result?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 17, 2017)

binka said:


> Watched on iPlayer this morning and found it all a bit boring. The raging hangover might not have helped admittedly.
> 
> Only the third series I've watched and definitely the least enjoyable


Yeh, I've not really felt the same degree of empathy this year I had with previous competitors, e.g. ore last year


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 17, 2017)

stavros said:


> Katya is Russian-born, so can we rule out Kremlin involvement in the result?


 it appears putin drew susan calman in the Kremlin sweepstake


----------



## trashpony (Dec 17, 2017)

I love Susan Calman but she was never in with a chance of winning. As for the final four, I didn't really care about any of them. I loved Ore, hated Jay, hated Caroline, loved Abby, loved Louis. This year, really didn't give a shit (actually I hated Debbie so if she'd won I would have felt something)


----------



## May Kasahara (Dec 17, 2017)

I had utterly forgotten Jay, to the point where I had to google him just now and even then it took me a minute to remember. Yeah, he was unworthy.


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 17, 2017)

That's who we were trying to remember last night Biddlybee - Jay!


----------



## Glitter (Dec 17, 2017)

I liked Jay but Kellie was fucking ROBBED that year!


----------



## Rebelda (Dec 17, 2017)

Rebelda said:


> That's who we were trying to remember last night Biddlybee - Jay!


Oh wait no it wasn't. That was Danny Mac. Bloody ringers all blend into one.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 17, 2017)

Yep was Danny Mac who the massive ringer.

I did mutter 'oh fuck off' when I watched Alexandra's show dance.



Glitter said:


> I liked Jay but Kellie was fucking ROBBED that year!


Did she dance with kfg? I completely forgot Jay won


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 17, 2017)

They did that lovely waltz didn't they, about her grandparents?


----------



## Glitter (Dec 18, 2017)

Biddlybee said:


> Yep was Danny Mac who the massive ringer.
> 
> I did mutter 'oh fuck off' when I watched Alexandra's show dance.
> 
> ...



She did. And yes, she did do a dance for her grandparents. I’d forgotten about that. Was it a waltz or a foxtrot? 

Anyway, she was brilliant and she should have won.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 18, 2017)

very happy with that result. would have been ok with anyone but Debbie tbh, although Joe was my favourite as he is in the venn diagram overlap between likeable and good!


----------



## stavros (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm glad there was no fawning over Brucie, and they got that out the way nice and early in the series.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm going to see Karen and Kevin on tour in June


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 22, 2017)

trashpony said:


> I'm going to see Karen and Kevin on tour in June


let's hope they're still talking.


----------



## trashpony (Dec 22, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> let's hope they're still talking.


Yes, this is a slight concern


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 22, 2017)

trashpony said:


> Yes, this is a slight concern


Oh no! Has there been scandal?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 22, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> Oh no! Has there been scandal?


Yes. She's been seen with someone else a few times.
ETA and so has he, it turns out.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 22, 2017)

spanglechick said:


> Oh no! Has there been scandal?


Karen and Kevin Clifton to spend Christmas APART


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 22, 2017)

Boo.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 22, 2017)

A couple of big hinty and not-quite-jokey comments from his parents last time I was at their dance class with the Girl, too.


----------



## spanglechick (Dec 22, 2017)

S☼I said:


> A couple of big hinty and not-quite-jokey comments from his parents last time I was at their dance class with the Girl, too.


Oh.  How sad.


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 25, 2017)

Anyone else cringe when they started Mariah and then let out a huge sigh when it didn't go full screech


----------



## BoatieBird (Dec 25, 2017)

"That's the best you've ever danced Judy" 
Talk about damming with faint praise


----------



## Looby (Dec 25, 2017)

Sapphireblue said:


> Anyone else cringe when they started Mariah and then let out a huge sigh when it didn't go full screech


Mr Looby ignores Strictly but even he had a comment on the singing tonight. 

Tess didn’t let us down with another awful frock. [emoji4]


----------



## Sapphireblue (Dec 25, 2017)

I thought it was one of her better frocks. It's not saying a lot i know


----------



## stavros (Dec 27, 2017)

Sapphireblue said:


> Anyone else cringe when they started Mariah and then let out a huge sigh when it didn't go full screech



Kind of. I like that song, as it's the one time where her technique of using eight notes where one would do sounds good. She has got a phenomenal if overused voice, and I'm not sure either of the female Strictly singers could match it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 30, 2018)

i see brendan's been dropped from strickly


----------

